# Promise for better relations with India



## Vikrant (Apr 11, 2015)

42 years! Wow! 

---


When India’s Prime Minister Narendra Modi arrives in Canada next week (April 14) for his first bilateral state visit, many Canadians can be forgiven if they didn’t realize that it’s the first time an Indian leader has come here in 42 years.


What a difference four decades makes. Our countries have grown to know and understand each other so much better, and our interests are growing closer too. 


Modi’s visit signifies new opportunity at the same time as it’s a recognition of a two-way relationship that is already blooming. India is already Canada’s largest trading partner in South Asia, with bilateral merchandise trade of some $6.3 billion last year. 

...

Modi s promise for better relations with India Toronto Star


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

Ottawa is pushing hard to get an investment deal with India and open markets for a clutch of key exports as Prime Minister Narendra Modi makes his first visit to Canada this week.

But a more expansive Canada-India free-trade agreement, now nearly five years in negotiation, remains a mostly aspirational goal.







Canada chases ambitious free-trade pact with India - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 14, 2015)

I went to an Indian wedding once. It was very cool.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> I went to an Indian wedding once. It was very cool.



Was that in Canada?


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 14, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I went to an Indian wedding once. It was very cool.
> ...


Southern Canada aka Illinois. Our friend married an Indian fellow. I was really impressed with the ceremony.

My sister was in her Indian friend's wedding years ago. She got to wear a Sari. Too bad that gal's husband was very abusive towards her. Are all Indian men abusive of their spouses?


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 14, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I have lost the connection with the fiber optic cable which connects all Indian men. Once the connection is up, I will let you know.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 15, 2015)

Canada and India signed a uranium-supply agreement on Wednesday that will see Saskatchewan’s Cameco Inc. provide the mineral to India over the next five years.

The contract, for 7.1 million pounds of uranium concentrate, marks the Canadian uranium producer’s first deal with India and comes as the South Asian country aims to greatly increase its electricity supply over the next 25 years, in part by relying on nuclear power. 

...

Canada India Sign Uranium-Supply Deal Involving Cameco - WSJ


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 16, 2015)

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi joined his Canadian counterpart Thursday in a visit to a lakeshore memorial to the victims of the Air India terrorist attack.

Amid tight security, the two leaders placed wreaths and met briefly with families of some of those who died when a bomb exploded aboard the plane off the Irish coast in June 1985.






Modi Harper visit Toronto memorial to Air India terror attack Toronto Star


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 18, 2015)

VANCOUVER—India’s prime minister has pronounced his watershed three-day visit to Canada a success, expressing hope in a parting toast that a new partnership has begun.

“Although India and Canada have so much in common, we were not in each others’ thoughts for so many years,” Narendra Modi said in a translated farewell speech Thursday night in Vancouver.

“But today it is my deep belief that not only we will be present in each other’s thoughts, but also in our endeavours we will work together. We will be with each other.”

The leader of the right-leaning majority Hindu nationalist party told a state dinner held by Prime Minister Stephen Harper, and which drew B.C.’s premier and assorted Conservative MPs, that both countries have made progress on many issues.

...

India s Modi wraps up successful Canada trip Toronto Star


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 16, 2016)

The third round of the India-Canada joint energy dialogue was held here on Thursday in the context of both nations seeking to expand co-operation in the sector, the government said on Thursday.

"Received Energy Minister of Canada Mr Jim Carr for the 3rd India-Canada Energy Dialogue in New Delhi," Petroleum Minister Dharmendra Pradhan said in a tweet.


Canadian Minister of Natural Resources Carr is leading a high-level business delegation to India from September 7 to 9, which includes representatives from Canadian natural resources and tecnology firms.

He is the first Canadian minister to visit India after the formation of the Justin Trudeau government there.

"This is the 1st Ministerial Visit 4m Canada after the new Govt has taken charge;Discussed whole range of issues to further energy cooperation," Pradhan said in another tweet.

India and Canada signed an agreement last year for the latter to supply uranium for five years to fuel Indian nuclear power plants.

...

India, Canada hold third round of energy dialogue in Delhi


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The third round of the India-Canada joint energy dialogue was held here on Thursday in the context of both nations seeking to expand co-operation in the sector, the government said on Thursday.
> 
> "Received Energy Minister of Canada Mr Jim Carr for the 3rd India-Canada Energy Dialogue in New Delhi," Petroleum Minister Dharmendra Pradhan said in a tweet.
> 
> ...




Who are you? A spokesman for India? I can almost bet that his visit to Canada will involve asking Canada for more Canadian taxpayer's tax dollars. These third world leaders only come to Canada to try and suck more tax dollars from the Canadian taxpayers. Tax dollars that should stay in Canada for Canadians, not the rest of the world. 
.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The third round of the India-Canada joint energy dialogue was held here on Thursday in the context of both nations seeking to expand co-operation in the sector, the government said on Thursday.
> ...



Don't bet too much because you will lose.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




No, I won't lose. I know the mindset of our politicians and they are all just a bunch of politically correct multicultural buffoons who think that Canada and Canadians can come in second. Politicians like to give the impression that the majority of Canadians just love watching their hard earned tax dollars being wasted on the third world. 

Take a vote and see if I would lose?  

Of course that kind of vote would never happen in Canada because our lame duck politicians know that they would lose the vote, and we the sheeple would tell them to stop blowing our tax dollars on the rest of the third world. It's time for Canadians to say enough of this nonsense and lets keep our tax dollars at home and used and spent on Canadians. We have seniors who just get by with their government pensions, and veterans who need help and money and assist kids going to bed or school hungry. It is time for some common sense and logic being shown by Canadians and their politicians and stop with the emotionalism and politically correct foolishness that we already keep getting from those mentioned. Start to show and give a crap about Canada not the rest of the world. Hey, works for me.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



Take it easy. Take deep breath. 

This is a business deal where Canada and India will both benefit mutually. Canada has lots of raw materials to sell. India has lot of high-tech services to sell. So both countries benefit from each other. 

Did you know that Antrix, a company from a so called third world country (India) launches Canada's communication satellites? 

So frankly speaking I am surprised why a Canadian would actively undermine something which is good for Canada! Unless of course, you are not a Canadian or your loyalty lies elsewhere.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




For several decades before India got to where it is today, and which is doing somewhat well today, was because of countries like Canada that had been giving foreign-aid to countries like India in the past hundreds of millions of Canadian tax dollars for decades. They now compete with us for business because Canada helped them do just that.

India would not be where it is today if it were not for countries like Canada and Canadians who helped them along and get to where they are today. But I can assure you that Canadians will still be forking out tax dollars to India no matter how well they do. Canadians will always be a bunch of fools and suckers and will always be handing out millions of their tax dollars to the third world. And with kid turdeau in power, he will still make it happen. 

If Canada has the raw materials to sell then why not keep those raw materials here at home in Canada and start up more high tech services and more jobs at home?  You see Canada prefers to still help and donate their resources and money to the rest of the third world. The majority of Canadians will lose all the time because they are just too stupid and just don't appear to care about Canada. My opinion, of course.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 18, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



Nobody in India is forcing Canada to do business with India. Canada is doing business with India because it is beneficial for Canada. India is doing business with Canada because it is beneficial for India. It is that simple. If you think a small country like Canada can survive without trading with more technologically advanced "third world" countries then go for it. I will not stop you.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




I see that you ignored my asking the question as to why Canada sells it's raw materials to countries like India? Why not keep those raw materials and resources here in Canada for the benefit and betterment for all Canadians? Why help India get ahead when we should be wanting to try and get Canada to go ahead. Look at the jobs Canada could create if it's politicians gave a chit. You need to stop thinking about the rest of the world and think about Canada only. The rest of the world don't give a crap about Canada, so why should Canada help the rest of the world? Keeping our raw materials here in Canada and producing products should be great for Canada and then we can sell our products to India.  I am fed up with Canadians who seem to feel and continue to have to show that they have no love or patriotism for their Canada. Pathetic. 

Indeed, we need to sell our products in Canada to other countries but not go and purposely help some of those countries to survive and do trade deals with my tax dollars.


----------

